# Dream Koala Odyssey - Interesting Cool Video



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 12, 2014)

Neat!

Reminds me of my last acid trip ... layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2014)

I agree....very trippy!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 12, 2014)

Visual poetry.  Nice.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 12, 2014)

If anyone is wondering what the world looks like to 'The Black Dog' ... here 'tis !!  
Great visuals by someone I suspect has been there!


----------

